# GrubHub Drivers CALL TO ACTION!!



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

GrubHub Corporate is now requiring drivers who need immediate assistance to first speak with Customer Care in order to be transferred to Driver Care. This was implemented this week.

Customer Care call centers are located outside of the United States. These individuals are unprofessional and untrained and by GrubHub rules HAVE NO AUTHORITY over drivers. They also do not have any tools to assist drivers. Customer Care also speak English but do not have a firm understanding of the Americanized version of the English Language and many things are lost in translation. 

Driver Care has call centers in Chicago and Phoenix. They have authority over drivers to direct drivers to what they need to do. They also have all tools necessary to adjust blocks, mark deliveries, update delivery times, update customers via email and text, call restaurants, the list goes on.

THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION. CONTACT YOUR DRIVER SPECIALIST TODAY AND LET THEM BY E-MAIL AND LET THEM KNOW YOU WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS! ALSO CONTACT DRIVER CARE AND FILE A FEEDBACK COMPLAINT

If you do not know who your driver specialist is, contact driver care and ask them for the contact information. This NEEDS to be done ASAP! Without immediate access to Driver care, we cannot do our jobs. 

CALL TO ACTION!!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Jax said:


> This NEEDS to be done ASAP!


I too busy trimming my toe nails. Maybe next week......


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

This has been happening for a few months, originally they were just sending overflow to customer care, but I've noticed over the past 6 weeks or so that all calls are going to customer care first.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I too busy trimming my toe nails. Maybe next week......


I know right? Why not jump on another app when things get out of hand. Aka 'walk away' from the situation.

Btw, how long can I go without driving before they deactivate me?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've been getting calls from Customer Service regarding "customer wanted to know where their food is". How the heck would I know and I just accepted them? I haven't even picked up the already late order that's been declined by a bunch of other drivers or the dispatchers doesn't know what the hell they are doing when they send the orders out already late. I just unassign the orders and let the customers wait some more because I don't want customer complaints on me because someone else failed at their job. I would rather take a hit on my delivery completion rate.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ve also experienced it for months, too. When I’ve asked to be transferred to driver care, customer care says they can help. But they don’t help, and they make it worse.

So as the poster above noted, I also cancel an order with a problem now before I pickup the food. It’s not worth the hassle and trying to understand a foreign rep.

GH will see driver and customer retention go down now.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

The Jax said:


> THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION. CONTACT YOUR DRIVER SPECIALIST TODAY AND LET THEM BY E-MAIL AND LET THEM KNOW YOU WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS! ALSO CONTACT DRIVER CARE AND FILE A FEEDBACK COMPLAINT





Uber's Guber said:


> I too busy trimming my toe nails. Maybe next week......


I've emailed my Driver Specialist 3 times about various issues without a single reply. I'm convinced "she" is just a feel-good AI bot.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> I've emailed my Driver Specialist 3 times about various issues without a single reply. I'm convinced "she" is just a feel-good AI bot.


"Speak of the devil..."

My driver specialist finally emailed me back yesterday, and agreed with me that their "maths" were wonky and upped me to Premier.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Resolved 
Rohit


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

How can you tell if the order accepted is a “problem” order?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> How can you tell if the order accepted is a "problem" order?


For me, a problem order is when restaurant doesn't have an item customer wants or order is already super late when it's assigned to me, so that's good been sitting awhile, etc.


----------

